# XD 45 Compact Slip-on grip



## berger12 (Mar 21, 2007)

Has anyone put a slip-on grip on a XD 45 Compact? I saw in a previous thread that someone recommended a Pachmayr #3 but did not specify if it was for the full size or compact. I am not sure if the #3 or the #4 is a better choice for the Compact version. None of the dealers in my area carry these so I may have to order both and see which fits. Any suggestions?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Here's a link to Hogue that has the handall listed. Good luck.
http://www.hogueinc.com/getgrip/merchant.ihtml?id=2&step=2


----------

